# Clinique at Younkers



## whispercalm (Jun 18, 2009)

had my first interview with HR manger yesterday and it went very, very well.  She really liked the fact that I had prior cosmetic experience, even though it was selling mary kay about 10 years ago and that I have some retail experience.
I have another interview with the floor manager and store manager on tuesday.  Then the interview with the Clinique coordinator after that.
I was told that by next Friday, they should have some figures to present to me salary wise and that they definitely would take my prior cosmetic and  minor retail experience in mind when putting the offer together.
I was surprised to here they would present me with some figures to consider.  Especially since this is part time.  Any thoughts on what a reasonably part time base is?  Of course there is the 3% commission also.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm I work part time for Clinique but I work for Macy's so not really sure how Younkers would be hourly wise. I would maybe say with experience between $9-12 maybe?? I'm not sure lol


----------

